# Plow question for Ford Expedtion



## jimmymac (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello,

I am "NEW" to this site. I am thinking about putting a plow on my '00 Ford Expedtion. I am looking for some feedback as to which type of plow to purchase and if it's a good idea to put one on it?. I will be using it for my driveway and maybe some neighbors. My driveway isn't that long, only about 100ft. Thanks for any help that you can give.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the fisher homestear plow/western surbanite/ or might wanna see if blizzard makes a mount


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

your expy should be able to handle a bit bigger plow than a homesteader or suburbanite. Look into a western or meyer. I kinda want to say Blizzard does make one for ya. If you get a smaller one, after that first snowfall, you'll wish you bought the big one!

Didn't someone post a pic of an expy with a plow a while back?

EDIT: here's the thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11304&highlight=expedition


----------



## jimmymac (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I will check those plows.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Snoway.com .........

Derek


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I put a Snoway on my 1999 Expedition in 9/2003 - worked great this winter


----------



## jimmymac (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the picture Seville 009. Did you have to get any modifications done to your truck before the plow was put on?. Mine has the 5.4 V-8 but I didn't know if I had to do anything with the suspension,etc.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I added Timbrens to the front and rear. I didn't need them on the rears for plowing, but I added them because I do load it up ocassionally and it would "squat" alot.

Mine came with the towing package, so I already had a tranmission cooler. I have the same engine as you.

I also added a transmission temperature gauge, mainly for peace of mind so that I could tell if the transmission was too hot or not (has not overheated at all).

I also put synthetic oil in, and had the transmission serviced with a "better" fluid in that it supposedly can handle the heat better than the normal transmission fluid.

Overall, it has worked out quite well. It turned out that this was a good winter for it, as we were blasted pretty good (I'm in Central NY). It is so nice to clear so whlie in the truck, nice and warm while the wind and snow is whipping around outside.

Truck has more than enough power - I pushed some pretty high snow drifts - stopped me dead in my tracks only once when the snow was up to the top of the hood. Just backed off and took a smaller bite.

I plow in 4 lo most of the time, as it is much easier on the truck.

More information that you asked for, but I assume it can all help in your decision making process.


----------



## jimmymac (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Seville 009. Mine came with the towing package as well. The dealer told me the previous owner had the synthetic oil in it. I will look into the other minor adjustments you had done too. I am in Connecticut,about 20 mins. east of New Haven.We had a pretty good amount of snow this year that a plow could of made easy work of I'm sure. Thanks again for the reply.


----------

